# Velo Cult Bike Ride Is Tomorrow (Friday) in San Diego.



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

Velo Cult!

We are going to cruise around La Jolla, PB, and Mission beach this time and end up at a bonfire.

Dress warm and leave your spandex at home and come saddle-up on the third Friday of every month. This ride is just for fun and moves at a leisurely pace. It’s just a fun comfortable cruising speed that anybody could keep up with.

Bring your cruiser, mountain bike, road bike, fixie, tall bike, or whatever else you might have. Wear a helmet and have lights.

Have a blast riding through the city, meet new friends, and encourage San Diegan's to bike commute. This is a perfect ride for convincing non-cyclists to get on a bike! We will have different routes and sometimes we might even work in a destination. Bars? Fire pits? Beaches? Who knows!?

This ride is motorist friendly and happy at all times. This is a night time ride but nothing like Critical Mass.

Who: ALL AGES WELCOME! The Cult is a community thing.
Where: 5717 La Jolla Blvd in Bird Rock (La Jolla). Look for the bicycles.
When: 7:00 PM (come early and hang out a bit if you like-BEER TIME!)

e-mail me if you want to be put on the remiders e-mail list.


----------

